

IPad is not a tablet says ex Apple executive - anderzole
http://www.pcworld.com/article/188604/ipad_no_tablet_says_ex_apple_exec.html?tk=rss_news

======
jey
A former Apple exec who now sells MacBook-to-tablet conversion kits? Could
they have picked a more biased source?

~~~
Herring
It's quite possible to be biased _and_ correct at the same time.

~~~
jey
Sure, there's a non-zero probability. What are you getting at?

------
ugh
Ex Apple executive: "My definition of what a 'tablet' is doesn't match
Apple's."

Boring. Arguing about definitions is stupid, childish and meaningless. There
is an interesting analysis in there but it's obscured by all that futile
babble about what constitutes a proper tablet and what not.

------
JunkDNA
With the huge investment Apple is making in touch these days, this guy's
investors were right to worry about Apple. No matter what happens to the iPad,
you can bet the laptop line and OS X are going to continue to support more and
more tablet-style features. He better make his money while he can.

